# What to do with a Traeger Lil Tex Elite Body?????



## aquatroy (Mar 13, 2012)

Had wobbly/weak legs/sockets  with my Lil Tex Elite, contacted Traeger Customer service and complained, they offered to send out a new body, stating leg sockets had been improved, when that didnt show up for more than a month, They sent me a brand new Texas model, only asking that I return the LTE's Hopper/Auger/Hotpot assembly, and provided the box to ship it in. Fantastic Customer Service! But... this model does not perform any better, and has the same leg design issue, and will see wobbly legs sooner than I did on the LTE. At least I didnt have to pay for it, but never again...

But looking for great ideas on what to do with the old body, hate to just throw it away, its a 2011 model so thin gauge compared to the older ones, so I dont think I can change it to a charcoal, any ideas??

Moderator please move if you think this tread should be elsewhwere


----------



## terry irvine (Mar 13, 2012)

Turn it into a cold smoker


----------

